# Heres a fun one on Face Book



## Schwinny (Nov 26, 2021)

Truly the worlds Best....





__





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 26, 2021)

What a deal!  and I quote..."everything is original even the tape on the handle bars! "

🤦‍♂️


----------



## kreika (Nov 26, 2021)

I’d pass at $24.00. 🤣


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 26, 2021)

Schwinn Continental Ladies Bicycle - Vintage 1974
$2,500  · In stock
Listed in Amado, AZ






It is in great condition considering it's 47 years old, they don't make them like this anymore! everything is original even the tape on the handle bars! Must see!

Not all Bike Folk are CABErs.
Long Live theCABE


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 26, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Schwinn Continental Ladies Bicycle - Vintage 1974
> $2,500  · In stock
> Listed in Amado, AZ
> View attachment 1517885View attachment 1517886
> ...



It's actually on sale for the low,low price of only $1700! Black Friday Special!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 26, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Schwinn Continental Ladies Bicycle - Vintage 1974
> $2,500  · In stock
> Listed in Amado, AZ
> View attachment 1517885View attachment 1517886
> ...



No but some people are morons. It doesn’t take much of an Internet search to find comps on that.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 26, 2021)

Looks like we already pissed them off!

Added to listing: "I don't need help selling this item or do I need to be told how much to sell it for!"  

Apparently they do!
🤣  🤣  🤣


----------



## Boris (Nov 26, 2021)

Give 'em a break. If they don't get that next payment in on time, the motor home's going to get repossessed.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 26, 2021)

So, if it was re-painted, then the price might go down?


----------



## HEMI426 (Nov 26, 2021)

If that bike is worth $2500, they probably think that's a $ 5 million motor home. I would pay $17 for the bike I could use the tubes if they hold air for a $10 Varsity I got at a yard sale.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 26, 2021)

good thing tripple3 is here for those of us who do not have fartbook.


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 26, 2021)

somebody please find them a 25.00 comp....I'm sure there are dozens out there...
or free


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 26, 2021)

you people complaining do not have a brother like mine. I have mentioned his selling practices before here. 

he is not a computer person. he has no internet or even cable. he finds stuff for pennies on the dollar and sells it for dimes and quarters on the dollar. I wish he would start overvaluing some of the stuff he finds... name your old bike. if he found it for $75.00 he might price it at $350.00 if it was nice. he would not look it up online. he would not ask his nutty brother. 

as for these people I really have no idea where they came up with that price.... as the seller, it is ALWAYS better to overprice. then we can all make fun of them. 😃


----------

